# whats your favorite food to watch your p's eat???



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i love to watch large feeders and fast rainbows


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love watching my spilo eat pleco's while they are sucking on the glass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a big piece of steak...its a full out tug of war


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love watching my fry eat bloodworms & nightcrawlers :nod: and the large p's i like to watch them eat frozen smelt and the odd feeder


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I enjoy watching my p's eat feeders, shrimp, beefheart.
There isn't a whole lot of enjoyment as it's over so fast.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

long slices of squid, and smelt.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Gut loaded feeder goldfish. I love to watch her chase them down.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i love watching them eat Feeders and a chunk of meat


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would say feeders cuz they have to chase them all around hehe


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I enjoy mine eating a big chunk of beefheart!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I love to watch mine eat feeders. I only feed them as treats though.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

Small feeders.. GOOD exercise!!! :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mmmike247 said:


> Small feeders.. GOOD exercise!!! :smile:


 Im with him.. best FURY of them all!!


----------

